# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Внимание, не видно фото.

## Sanych

Ссылки на изображения размещённые на местных фотохостингах типо fotohost.by видны только для Беларуси. Если вы хотите что бы изображение было видно всем, заливайте на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. А лучше прямо на форум.

----------

